# Met Opera HD broadcasts



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

I just wanted to tell anybody who doesn't know about the live broadcasts form the Metropolitan Opera. They are shown in moview theaters all over the world. The next one is Dedember 20th with Renee Fleming in Thais.

If you love opera and you haven't been to one then go.


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

anglophile23 said:


> I just wanted to tell anybody who doesn't know about the live broadcasts form the Metropolitan Opera. They are shown in moview theaters all over the world. The next one is Dedember 20th with Renee Fleming in Thais.
> 
> If you love opera and you haven't been to one then go.


How do you find out which theaters will be showing the operas?

Joe


----------



## scwtlover (Nov 12, 2008)

Joe Frances said:


> How do you find out which theaters will be showing the operas?
> 
> Joe


You can look here.


----------



## DCLawyer68 (Jun 1, 2009)

Great stuff - the Journal's art critic, Terry Teachout, attended as a skeptic and came away a convert. For $22, you get a better view of the action than the front row as the camera moves in and out, different vantage points, etc and the digital sound is pretty close to the real thing.

Plus you can eat popcorn. :icon_cheers:


----------

